# Cat pee'd in hubby's A6 :-(



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Noooo...I took the cat to cattery this morning in hubby's A6 and the little varmit pee'd in the cat basket and its gone all over the seat (which is cloth). Anyone know how to get rid of the smell....erm....before he gets home later and demands to know why I didnt take her in my TT :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Isn't the answer to *that* question in your post already?

I didn't take the TT incase the cat pee'd.... :lol:

Sorry.
I'd go so some super soaker upper to get the worst of it out, then fabreeze (or similar)

but do it quick before it gets into the foam too much :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hot boiling water, a good scrubber (YOU)  and no use of detergents incase it leaves an outline or fades the area you have cleaned. I would leave a window open slightly to vent it so you don't get a damp smell and stick a car air freshener in there too. 8)


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Course I could always re-upholster the seat - would look nice in furry tabby


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Get some "Simple Solution" from a pet store... great for getting those nasty pet generated smells and stains from carpets and furniture.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

I have six cats and have this prioblem every now and again.

Use febreze immediately to get rid of the smell. Leave it for about half an hour.

Then use Bissell carpet and upholstery cleaner. It is a foam and has an applicator brush. It does not leave any stains and does not remove any fabric colour.

Remove any residue by hoovering when the foam has dried.

Done!

Jim.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

KevinST said:


> Get some "Simple Solution" from a pet store... great for getting those nasty pet generated smells and stains from carpets and furniture.


This is brilliant stuff.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

wesTT29 said:


> KevinST said:
> 
> 
> > Get some "Simple Solution" from a pet store... great for getting those nasty pet generated smells and stains from carpets and furniture.
> ...


I have tried this and it is good, just be careful with using it on thermo setting plastic based car upholstery. Some it does more damage than repair.

Jim.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

jimfew said:


> wesTT29 said:
> 
> 
> > KevinST said:
> ...


So that'll be why they write the line I always ignore "Test on a hidden area to check.....". :?

Hope this didn't rot you up too much Jim and thank you for the good advice.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

wesTT29 said:


> jimfew said:
> 
> 
> > wesTT29 said:
> ...


Hi wesTT25,

No offence intended, and it's very good stuff. Good point about trying it in a hidden area.

I didn't drink it, if that's what you mean :lol: :lol:

Wonder if it cures diarrhoea?

Jim.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jimfew said:


> Wonder if it cures diarrhoea?
> 
> Jim.


Ewwww oh lovely! Try Arett! . That should cure you! :wink:


----------

